# Rotala magenta?



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

When i purchased this plant it was super red/purple










What ferts would bring this back....just switched from pps to ei......was losing red colour while doing pps method


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like the 'colorata' version of _R. rotundifolia_.


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

Do u have an idea of why it loses colour?


----------

